

We are the Zappos/Newegg of 3D Printing - FileNimbus
https://FileNimbus.com

======
smt88
Zappos and Newegg are not similar enough for them to be slapped together like
that, unless you just mean "successful specialty retailer"...

Otherwise, what makes you like them? Zappos has a bold, trusting, happiness-
oriented company culture. Other than that, they're just a retailer. Is your
culture like theirs?

Newegg became successful due to expert product reviews, great customer
service, and a wide range of inexpensive products. Is that what you're
emulating?

~~~
sfall
why not both? /s

